# Vabbè



## sapphira

Ciao, tutti.

I've seen this word -- Vabbè -- for many time, but I can't find it in the dictionary. Is it a snappy word? What does it mean?

Thank you! Grazie!


----------



## Max.89

It depends on the context.
Example:
Mi puoi prestare l'auto domani?
No non posso.
Vabbè fa niente.

It'is usually used when you make a question and your interlocutor answer
differently from what you expected.


----------



## TimLA

Max.89 said:
			
		

> It depends on the context.
> Example:
> Mi puoi prestare l'auto domani?
> No non posso.
> Vabbè fa niente.
> 
> It'is usually used when you make a question and your interlocutor answer
> differently from what you expected.


 
Yo Max,

But could it mean "va bene"? But with just a slightly different tone?
Something like "beh"?


----------



## disegno

Pensavo che "vabbè" = "va bene", no?


----------



## docram

For me vabbe means "va bene", as "it's ok", but with anger, boredom, spite...


----------



## sapphira

Wow~~~~ actually my first guess is that Vabbè means va bene, but could someone be sure of this?

BTW, thanks for the quick replies


----------



## MünchnerFax

It's the contraction of _va bene_. Depending on the voice tone, it can express several (mostly negative) feelings. In the example of Max.89 it could show a bit of resignation because he wasn't able to borrow the car. He may say it never minds (_fa niente_), but this _vabbé_ is a signal that, in fact, he needed the other's car and now he has to look for another solution. It depends a lot on the tone, here.
_Vabbé_ can often be a reply to withstand some advice (like saying: yes, you're right; but...):

Policeman _Guardi che non può lasciare la macchina qui!
_Me_ Sì, vabbé, ma è solo per cinque minuti...
_Policeman _No, la deve spostare subito perché intralcia!
_Me _Vabbé ma dove la metto?? Non c'è parcheggio_!

What I wanted to show is that _vabbé_ does come from _va bene_, but can't be used in place of it: if something is really good for me, I'll say _Va bene_ and never _Vabbé_. The latter would mean I'm not so happy nor satisfied in fact.


----------



## MAVERIK

MünchnerFax said:
			
		

> It's the contraction of _va bene_. Depending on the voice tone, it can express several (mostly negative) feelings. In the example of Max.89 it could show a bit of resignation because he wasn't able to borrow the car. He may say it never minds (_fa niente_), but this _vabbé_ is a signal that, in fact, he needed the other's car and now he has to look for another solution. It depends a lot on the tone, here.
> _Vabbé_ can often be a reply to withstand some advice (like saying: yes, you're right; but...):
> 
> Policeman _Guardi che non può lasciare la macchina qui!_
> Ma_ Sì, vabbé, ma è solo per cinque minuti..._
> Policeman _No, la deve spostare subito perché intralcia!_
> Ma _Vabbé , ma dove la metto?? Non c'è parcheggio_!
> 
> What I wanted to show is that _vabbé_ does come from _va bene_, but can't be used in place of it: if something is really good for me, I'll say _Va bene_ and never _Vabbé_. The latter would mean I'm not so happy nor satisfied in fact.


 
Scusa , mi sono permesso di cambiare "Me"  con "Ma" , forse suona meglio.

Mave


----------



## vannaquimis

MünchnerFax said:
			
		

> It's the contraction of _va bene_. Depending on the voice tone, it can express several (mostly negative) feelings. In the example of Max.89 it could show a bit of resignation because he wasn't able to borrow the car. He may say it never minds (_fa niente_), but this _vabbé_ is a signal that, in fact, he needed the other's car and now he has to look for another solution. It depends a lot on the tone, here.
> _Vabbé_ can often be a reply to withstand some advice (like saying: yes, you're right; but...):
> 
> Policeman _Guardi che non può lasciare la macchina qui!_
> Me_ Sì, vabbé, ma è solo per cinque minuti..._
> Policeman _No, la deve spostare subito perché intralcia!_
> Me _Vabbé ma dove la metto?? Non c'è parcheggio_!
> 
> What I wanted to show is that _vabbé_ does come from _va bene_, but can't be used in place of it: if something is really good for me, I'll say _Va bene_ and never _Vabbé_. The latter would mean I'm not so happy nor satisfied in fact.


 

Correct!! That's the right meaning!!


----------



## skywatcher

Certo,_ vabbè_ è la contrazione di _va bene_ ed è largamente usato nel parlato.
Io personalmente preferisco scriverlo _va be'_, ma forse sono troppo purista in questo caso...


----------



## GingerbreadGirl

skywatcher said:
			
		

> Certo,_ vabbè_ è la contrazione di _va bene_ ed è largamente usato nel parlato.
> Io personalmente preferisco scriverlo _va be'_, ma forse sono troppo purista in questo caso...


 
Già, l'importante è che i nostri amici anglofoni non prendano "vabbè" come giusta grafia, as you've just pointed out!
GY


----------



## sapphira

MünchnerFax said:
			
		

> It's the contraction of _va bene_. Depending on the voice tone, it can express several (mostly negative) feelings. In the example of Max.89 it could show a bit of resignation because he wasn't able to borrow the car. He may say it never minds (_fa niente_), but this _vabbé_ is a signal that, in fact, he needed the other's car and now he has to look for another solution. It depends a lot on the tone, here.
> _Vabbé_ can often be a reply to withstand some advice (like saying: yes, you're right; but...):
> 
> Policeman _Guardi che non può lasciare la macchina qui!_
> Me_ Sì, vabbé, ma è solo per cinque minuti..._
> Policeman _No, la deve spostare subito perché intralcia!_
> Me _Vabbé ma dove la metto?? Non c'è parcheggio_!
> 
> What I wanted to show is that _vabbé_ does come from _va bene_, but can't be used in place of it: if something is really good for me, I'll say _Va bene_ and never _Vabbé_. The latter would mean I'm not so happy nor satisfied in fact.


 
Benissimo! Molte grazie!


----------



## Fabz

Hi everybody!
I tried to describe to an american friend of mine a teacher I had in High School!The main characteristic of this teacher was her listlessness!
She used to say a lot of times the word "Vaaaabè" which in Italian is kind of an "Alright" but with a kind of negative tone(like saying ok but meaning that it's not ok for you)...
Can anybody help me to find an equivalent word in english?
Sorry if I didn't explain very well what I mean,ask me questions if you need!
Thank you in advance
Fab


----------



## eafkuor

Che ne dici si _"Yeah, sure.."_?


----------



## Fabz

Era più una cosa tipo:
"Nessuno ha fatto i compiti?Vaaaabè,fate come volete"
o
"Tanto se non studiate mi pagano lo stesso...vaaabè"


----------



## You little ripper!

Fabz said:


> Era più una cosa tipo:
> "Nessuno ha fatto i compiti?Vaaaabè,fate come volete"
> o
> "Tanto se non studiate mi pagano lo stesso...vaaabè"


_No one has done their homework? That's fine/OK (with me); do whatever you want!_
_ 
I still get paid even if you don't study; that's fine/OK with me!

_


----------



## Fabz

Thank you Charles, "_That's fine" _sounds good!
You know,the most important thing is that it has a givin up/I don't care attitude_...Does __That's fine have that kind of attitude in your opinion?
_


----------



## You little ripper!

Fabz said:


> Thank you Charles, "_That's fine" _sounds good!
> You know,the most important thing is that it has a givin up/I don't care attitude_...Does __That's fine have that kind of attitude in your opinion?
> _


'That's fine/OK' are neutral. The context and the way it's said determines whether it conveys 'I give up/I don't care'. 'That's fine'  probably comes closest to conveying that without context or a specific tone of voice.


----------



## Odysseus54

Qui , in molti casi,  anche "Whatever"

" You don't want to do your homework ?  Whatever - I get paid anyway "


----------



## You little ripper!

Odysseus54 said:


> Qui , in molti casi,  anche "Whatever"
> 
> " You don't want to do your homework ?  Whatever - I get paid anyway "


I like that one, Od!  The tone of voice is not necessary in this instance; the word itself makes it quite obvious what the meaning is. Another option might be, "See if I care!"


----------



## net

Odysseus54 said:


> Qui , in molti casi, anche "Whatever"
> 
> " You don't want to do your homework ? Whatever - I get paid anyway "


I agree.
I'd say _vabbè = whatever_ in most cases.
_Vabbè_ is not just the contraction of _va bene_, but it does imply some level of boredom or a little annoyance or as if someone has just persuaded you to do something or as if something is quite indifferent/neutral to you.
So I would generally translate _va bene_ with _sure_ and _vabbè_ with _whatever _or _ok_ (not said with much conviction).

Anyway, it is a word you would never write on paper, just something you could say/write in informal situations.

P.S.: the correct way of writing it is _va be'_, as someone already pointed out.


----------



## fizzard

From whatt I can gather "Vabbe" translates quite well as "Whatever!"


----------



## chrisdone

From my colleagues at work, one told me it means “it doesn't matter”. I've heard it used in similar way a lot, like, “nevermind” and “oh well”, or “alright.” The kind of thing you say to finish a sulen discussion to get back to work. No doubt there are other uses.


----------



## Nerino

skywatcher said:


> Certo,_ vabbè_ è la contrazione di _va bene_ ed è largamente usato nel parlato.
> Io personalmente preferisco scriverlo _va be'_, ma forse sono troppo purista in questo caso...



Personalmente credo sia meglio scriverlo vabbè, va be', a vederlo, mi sembra veramente strano. Ciao! 

P.S. Skywatcher, Watcher of the skies per me è musicalmente in assoluto una delle migliori composizioni rock.


----------



## aefrizzo

Sarà difficile  se non dal tono, cogliere il messaggio di chi ti risponde: *Sì, vabbè.* 
Es.1: Non fare tardi, stasera (il padre alla figlia minore)
Es.2: L'auto in riparazione mi serve entro oggi (il cliente al meccanico)  
Es.3: In vita mia, non ho mai pagato una donna (agli amici)


----------



## pintu

Riprendo questa discussione un po' vecchiotta perché a me è capitato di usare tale espressione anche in un altro modo, cioè avversativo.
Esempio, dialogo tra due persone:
Io: "Marco non avrebbe dovuto prendersela con me in quel modo davanti a tutti."
Amico:"Vabbè, però non ti sei comportato benissimo nemmeno tu."

In questo caso io non tradurrei vabbè (o va be', per i puristi!  con whatever o nevermind.

In questo caso potrebbe andare bene  un'espressione del tipo:
"Mark shouldn't have yelled at me in front of everyone like he did."
"*Yeah, well*, it's not like you behaved well with him from the beginning." ?

O c'è un'espressione migliore?
Perché, ripeto, mi sembra che le traduzioni proposte finora siano sì ironiche, ma meno avversative. 

Che ne dite?


----------



## Fooler

Personalmente userei* well *


----------



## london calling

Fooler said:


> Personalmente userei* well *


Anch'io, in un contesto come quello di pintu.


----------



## pintu

Che poi, a pensarci bene è abbastanza parallelo all'espressione italiana, pur mantenendone l'ironia...
Vabbè = Va *bene* => *Well

*
Buffo, no? 

Grazie a tutti per le risposte


----------



## GavinW

london calling said:


> Anch'io, in un contesto come quello di pintu.



Agreed. But there are plenty of other options, I can't help feeling. Such as "Fair enough, but...". This one, in particular, satisfies the "adversative" criterion rightly stressed earlier. Then there's always "Okay, but...", which doesn't appear to have been mentioned yet (surprisingly).
I also can't help feeling that certain non-linguistic "verbalizations" may also do the job, things like "Hmm, (but)..." or maybe even that flavour of the month "Meh" (which, although I don't have a real handle on, seems to be partly adversative/partly "concessive").


----------



## pintu

GavinW said:


> or maybe even that flavour of the month "*Meh*" (which, although I don't have a real handle on, seems to be partly adversative/partly "concessive").



Never heard/read about this...What is it, BE, AmE, both? Pretty colloquial, anyway, isn't it? 
Thank you


----------



## giginho

pintu said:


> Never heard/read about this...What is it, BE, AmE, both? Pretty colloquial, anyway, isn't it?
> Thank you



*Meh*....gosh!

To me it sounds very _barese_!


----------



## GavinW

pintu said:


> Never heard/read about this...What is it, BE, AmE, both? Pretty colloquial, anyway, isn't it?
> Thank you



http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1668898

And I was wrong, it doesn't translate "Vabbè".


----------



## spungedave

As the father of an American teenaged girl, I can tell you she mostly uses "Meh" to express an emotion somewhere between indifference and disdain.

Me: "Do you want to go out for pizza tonight?"
Her: "Meh...I don't really feel like getting dressed..."

And on the earlier subject of "Vabbè" - said with a negative tone it would surely translate as "Whatever" by most Americans.  However my Italian wife often uses this expression without the negative tone, meaning "Fine" - when she is truly fine with what was being said/done...


----------



## GavinW

spungedave said:


> ... it would surely translate as "Whatever" by most Americans.



I think this is very revealing and potentially useful; thanks! (Thanks also for elucidation over "Meh".)


----------



## Paulfromitaly

A couple of my friends usually say "Ok, alright..whatever!"


----------



## PureNRG

MAVERIK said:


> Scusa , mi sono permesso di cambiare "Me"  con "Ma" , forse suona meglio.
> 
> Mave


"Me" era la persona che parlava (rispetto al Policeman)


----------



## Mairi

GavinW said:


> Agreed. But there are plenty of other options, I can't help feeling. Such as "Fair enough, but...". This one, in particular, satisfies the "adversative" criterion rightly stressed earlier. Then there's always "Okay, but...", which doesn't appear to have been mentioned yet (surprisingly).
> I also can't help feeling that certain non-linguistic "verbalizations" may also do the job, things like "Hmm, (but)..." or maybe even that flavour of the month "Meh" (which, although I don't have a real handle on, seems to be partly adversative/partly "concessive").


There's an italian film with Checco Zalone that explains all the nuances of the word "meh"; it's called "Quo vado". Anyway it's only used in Puglia to my knowledge.
The word "vabbè" has another use that hasn't emerged in this discussion (perhaps it's too recent): "No, vabbè!!" to say "No way!!"


----------



## theartichoke

Mairi said:


> The word "vabbè" has another use that hasn't emerged in this discussion (perhaps it's too recent): "No, vabbè!!" to say "No way!!"



"No way!!" as in "Absolutely not!" or "No way!!" as in "That's unbelievable!!"?


----------



## Mairi

theartichoke said:


> "No way!!" as in "Absolutely not!" or "No way!!" as in "That's unbelievable!!"?


Right! I forgot there are two meanings. "No way" as in "that's unbelievable"


----------

